# FSH question please....when do I have my blood test????



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

I need my FSH done and hormonal status to start es at Darlington. I know its supposed to be on day 2 of your cycle but I'm sometimes a little confused as to to which day 2 is I started spottting lightly and today is slightly heavier but still old brown blood. Shall I have it done tommorow?? . My BBT has also dropped so af is definately on her way just when! 

Thanks for all your help.

Emma x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Emma

Day one is the first day of red bleeding if this is before say 1pm today today would be day one, but say the red bleeding started say 3pm then tomorrow would be day one  so there fore day 2 would be tuesday

hope this helps
any questions just shout

Em


----------

